# Re: JDM Silvia CA18DET Turbo - Rare???



## memphis (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: JDM Silvia CA18DET Turbo - Rare???*

Can somone please tell me if the JDM Silvia CA18DET Turbo Motor Engine S13 is a rare engine? And, how many are there in the United States, or how would I find out this information.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm sure you can find them on JDM enigne websites, or they could find one for you.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yes, they are rare, as far as i know anyway. They are HUGE over in Europe for swaps n such, but the SR series seems to be the more popular of the group, thus weighing down the CA motor, and the VE SR's.


----------



## memphis (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: CA18DET*

A friend of mine has one in his 1991 Nissan 240SX and loves it; however, he says there are only approximately 25 to 30 of these engines in cars in the U.S. Does that sound feasible?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd say there's alot mroe than 25-30, as I think they came in the pre-240sx's, the 200sx hatches had the ca18e or de, i forget, and i dont know if we ever got a turbo version.But I'm sure its more in the 150-200 range.

Looked around a bit, and it seems alot of the older 200sx's came with the vg30de, or a ca18de.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the older 200sx had 3 option : ca20e, vg30e and Ca18Et .. single cam 8 plug engine ... the Ca18det came from the S13 180sx... it is less popular because of its age (later engine was SR's) but it is still an engine with great potential.


----------

